# 1620 gram frameset = ? pound bike



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm thinking about a Giant TCR Advanced SL. The LBS has a frameset in stock in my size. The size large frameset weighs 1620 grams. This includes frame, fork, headset and uncut steerer and seatmast. When I weighed it, the press fit BB bearings were not installed. The seatmast head was not installed but the cutting guide was. 

My current build plan is SRAM Red, Fulcrum Zero tubeless, carbon bars, etc. I'm not fixated on weight, but I'm curious what I will end up with. Anyone have an educated guess?


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

I forget how I came up with this calculation, but it seems to be close. Take the grams and divide by 28 to get the total number of ounces. Then divide the total ounces by 16 as there are 16 ounces in a pound. By this, I get that this setup weighs approx 3.6 pounds. 1620/28=57.857/16=3.61


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

That's not what I meant. What I was asking was, starting with that weight frame what will the weight of the complete bike be. Is 1620 grams light for a size large / 58cm frameset? You hear about 900 gram frames, but they never say what size they are.


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry that I did not fully answer/understand your q. Based on my personal road build, it may be a little heavier than you are hoping. I started with a 3lb frame/fork/headset get up, added a full SRAM Force group, Chris King/Open Pro wheelset, Thompson stem and seatpost, and Easton Pro Wing Handlbar and my bike as a size 54 weighs just over 17lbs. Your 3.6 frame, etc plus SRAM RED and a fly weight wheelset would be similiar, I'd guess depending on wheelset it could be a pound either way, but not bad for a size 58.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

There are so many variables when it comes to component weights and choices that it would be difficult to give you anything more than a guess as to what it might weigh and even that would be a stretch. If cost is no object then you can probably get the bike built around 12/13 lbs. With a budget you will probably be around 17 lbs. With a tight budget, 19+. You can actually get a pretty good idea what a bike is going to weigh if you create a spreadsheet then put everything into it that you would build a bike with, weight included, then add everything up.


----------



## ThunderThighs (Jun 29, 2003)

*Built up Giant*

I have a Large Giant TCR Advanced SL (ISP) built up with the following:

Campagnolo Record
Campagnolo Eurus Wheels
Deda alloy Newton stem and handlebar
Continental Gatorskin tires
Fizik Arione saddle
Look KEO Sprint Pedals
2 Giant metal bottle cages

Total weight: 16 pounds


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I was able to build my Lynskey R320 into a 12.67 lb pound bike. Frame, fork and seat post equaled 1747 grams for a M/L. Yes you can go very light with the right components.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

+1 - my BMC frameset and seatpost is 1640g and I built it down to 5.5kg. With the build you are describing I would guess a sub 7kg weight would be achievable without going overboard - As a single comment fulcrums are great wheels but not the lightest going around - even for aluminium clinchers.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

rollin nolan said:


> That's not what I meant. What I was asking was, starting with that weight frame what will the weight of the complete bike be. Is 1620 grams light for a size large / 58cm frameset? You hear about 900 gram frames, but they never say what size they are.


The norm for most companies is to state the most popular size (either 54 or 56) or watch out! some companies always state the smallest size.

Usually there's a fine print somewhere. If there is no weight listed, always assume it is for the small sized frame (48-51 usually) 

Some companies don't list weights (eg: Trek) just because their carbon fiber is either heavier than the competition or whatnots. Weight weenie crazing is addictive and expensive, but a nice frame is always a good starting point. Why put Record 11 on a 4 lbs frame right?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> Why put Record 11 on a 4 lbs frame right?


Because...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

CleavesF said:


> Some companies don't list weights (eg: Trek) just because their carbon fiber is either heavier than the competition or whatnots...


New Madone works out to 1380g for frame, fork & seatmast. Trek has been advertising weights of frame or frameset for at least 3 years.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/first-look-trek-madone-6-series-22246


----------



## Frank-L (May 7, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> New Madone works out to 1380g for frame, fork & seatmast. Trek has been advertising weights of frame or frameset for at least 3 years.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/first-look-trek-madone-6-series-22246


Where can I find weights of specific models (2009) ? 

Thanks


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Wouldn't be hard to build that into a sub-15 pound bike.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

I have the 2008 in a ML with Campy record rear der, Red front, Centaur shifters, zero grav brakes, Chorus UT crank, xpedo peds, F99 stem, Kestral bars, KCNC skewers, FSA RD488 wheels with ceramic, KCNC ceramic jacky wheels, Whipperman chain, ti bot kits throughout, garmin computer, Edge carbon w/carbon rail saddle, deda tape, Tufo and conti sprinter tubulars. 

I think i got all on here. It is currently about 14.6 lbs. 

I was also somewhat dissapointed going from the older TCR Carbon frame but these frames are super stiff.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

chirider990 said:


> I have the 2008 in a ML with Campy record rear der, Red front, Centaur shifters, zero grav brakes, Chorus UT crank, xpedo peds, F99 stem, Kestral bars, KCNC skewers, FSA RD488 wheels with ceramic, KCNC ceramic jacky wheels, Whipperman chain, ti bot kits throughout, garmin computer, Edge carbon w/carbon rail saddle, deda tape, Tufo and conti sprinter tubulars.
> 
> I think i got all on here. It is currently about 14.6 lbs.
> 
> I was also somewhat dissapointed going from the older TCR Carbon frame but these frames are super stiff.



Why were you disappointed?


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

My excel calculation showed that it would be more like 13.5. That calculation included everything except for cable ends and grease.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

That's heavy grease!


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

I would attribute it more to the weight that Giant posted for their frame. Actual weights were used for nearly everything with exception of frame, fork, and headset.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm guessing around 16.5 lbs.
FYI, my Fulcrum Zero came in 1550 grams versus the advertised weight of 1420.


----------

